# Siemens Panel funktioniert nicht mehr



## Blut-Zwente (23 Juni 2011)

Guten zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage... Ich habe zwei Siemens Touch Panel gebraucht bekommen. Leider funktionieren die nicht mehr so richtig...
Das erste fängt an zu Booten, bricht dann aber nach ca. 5sek. ab und es ist nur noch ein weißer Bildschirm zu sehen.
Bei dem zweiten kommt kein Booten, sondern nur ein weißer Bildschirm. Bei dem einschalten hat dieses auch eine ziemich merkwürdige Stormaufnahme. Erst geht es nur bis ca. 200mA anschließend für ca 10sek auf ca. 700mA und dann wieder auf ca. 200mA wo es sich nicht mehr ändert. 
Bei dem Anderen Panel ist ein Konstater Strom von 300mA, nur bei dem Einschalten ein kurzer einschalt Strom von 400mA. 

Einer eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte das die nicht mehr Funkionieren?  Und was könnte man dafür noch ca. bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2011)

Ähh - ja ...

Ich würde diese Dinger (ich glaube nämlich hier nicht, dass Einschicken wirklich Sinn macht) nur noch dazu benutzen, um aus den Eingeweiden derselben ggf. die Zukunft zu deuten (das klappt manchmal ).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blut-Zwente (23 Juni 2011)

Also verschrotten?


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2011)

... würde ich so sehen ... Sorry !


----------



## Paule (23 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Dinger (ich glaube nämlich hier nicht, dass Einschicken wirklich Sinn macht) nur noch dazu benutzen, um aus den Eingeweiden derselben ggf. die Zukunft zu deuten (das klappt manchmal ).


Hehe Larry,
Du kannst aus Elektronikschrott die Zukunft deuten? 
Das ist ja mal eine ganze neue Variante und nicht so eklig wie alte Hühnerknochen oder Kaffeesatz.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo Paule,
ja ... das klappt sogar besser, wie die so viel gerühmte Glaskugel.
Noch besser werden die Ergebnisse, wenn man in die Eingeweide dieser Geräte (ich hatte da allerdings bislang immer nur OP5 / 7) die Asche einer ausgedruckten Mail vom Siemens-Support streut ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

@LL, 
könntest du mir mal die Lotozahlen für das WE aus einer alten S5 lesen?
Steuerung Stelle ich zur Verfügung. 

@Themenstarter,
bevor du das Ding in den Schrott Schmeißt, Ruf doch mal bei Eichler oben
aus den Banner, die haben uns auch schon einmal Panels repariert. Die haben
bei einen OP277 den Bildschim für ca. 100€ ausgetauscht.


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2011)

Blut-Zwente schrieb:


> Guten zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage... Ich habe zwei Siemens Touch Panel gebraucht bekommen. Leider funktionieren die nicht mehr so richtig...
> Das erste fängt an zu Booten, bricht dann aber nach ca. 5sek. ab und es ist nur noch ein weißer Bildschirm zu sehen.
> ...


So, ich tanz hier mal aus der Reihe!
Was für welche sinds denn überhaupt? Ferndiagnose was def. ist ist immer schweer. Aber grenzen wirs mal ein.

Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2011)

@Helmut:


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... *ggf.* die Zukunft zu deuten (das klappt *manchmal* ).


Das mit den Lottozahlen funktioniert gar nicht. Mehr wie 3 Richtige (und das noch nicht mal wiederholbar) waren mir da noch nie vergönnt (ich hatte es sogar schon mal mit einem PC versucht).
Gute Erfolge habe ich bislang nur bei der (Fern-)Diagnose von Programm-Fehlern und bei der Voraussage, ob und was funktioniert (oder auch nicht), erzielen können ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blut-Zwente (23 Juni 2011)

Beides sind *SIEMENS Simatic TP 177B Touchpanel* mit 6" wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
von Innen sind keine Bauteile abgeraucht, zumindestens sichtbar ist keine beschädigung dran. eventuell ein ic durchgeschossen?


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und bei der Voraussage, ob und was funktioniert (oder auch nicht), erzielen können ...


 
Dann haben wir´s doch

Wir stellen hier mögliche Zahlenkombinationen ein, und du sagst aus der Ferne, bei welcher es funktioniert, 6 Richtige zu haben 


MfG


----------



## mariob (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
gabs da nicht irgendwann mal im Fernsehen einen Löffelverbieger, der auch elektronische Geräte aus der Ferne reparieren konnte?
Ich weiß nur nich ob der noch was macht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gabs da nicht irgendwann mal im Fernsehen einen Löffelverbieger, der auch elektronische Geräte aus der Ferne reparieren konnte?
> Ich weiß nur nich ob der noch was macht.
> 
> ...



das war Uri Geller http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uri_Geller,
mir läuft immer noch die Suppe vom Löffel


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2011)

Blut-Zwente schrieb:


> Beides sind *SIEMENS Simatic TP 177B Touchpanel* mit 6" wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Ich hatte so ein Ding wegen kaputtem Display auch schon mal ingeschickt und das war (wie bei Helmut) preislich vertretbar. Aber bei einem ggf. defektem Mainboard ... ?

@Sockenralf:
Versuchen wir es ... schlag mal Zahlen vor (ich brauche allerdings noch ein OP - eine Support-Mail bekomme ich sicherlich nächste Woche ...)

@Mario:
Ich denke, der Uri ist noch im Geschäft ... aber ob du den an den Start bekommst ... 

...


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2011)

Das wenigstens noch etwas bootende könnte mit viel Spekulatius ein fehlgeschlagenes Betriebssystemupdate sein. Im entsprechenden Handbuch stand drin, wie man es mit einem entsprechenden Kabel wiederbeleben konnte.
Das wäre einen Versuch wert.
Wie erfahren bist du mit der Elektronik? kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder der Platine einstellen vielleicht sieht ja hier dann jemand was wenn schon die Glaskugeln zur Fernwartung versagen ;-)

Thomas


----------



## Blut-Zwente (27 Juni 2011)

Also, ich bin in der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme. Ich kann also schon ein wenig damit umgehen 

Ich habe mal so eine frage neben bei.... Wenn ich eine Last, z.B. eine Lampe über den Analogen ausgang mit einem Tyristor ansteuern würde, ginge das? Ganz normale Dimmerschaltung und anstatt das Potenziometer würde ich ein Digitales Potenziometer nehmen welches ich ansteuern würde. Es würde sich um eine 230V Lampe handeln.... 

Danke 

Grüße


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juni 2011)

Blut-Zwente schrieb:


> Also, ich bin in der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme. Ich kann also schon ein wenig damit umgehen
> 
> Ich habe mal so eine frage neben bei.... Wenn ich eine Last, z.B. eine Lampe über den Analogen ausgang mit einem Tyristor ansteuern würde, ginge das? Ganz normale Dimmerschaltung und anstatt das Potenziometer würde ich ein Digitales Potenziometer nehmen welches ich ansteuern würde. Es würde sich um eine 230V Lampe handeln....
> 
> ...


 Analog oder mit digit. Poti lass mal bitte sein.
Da ist keine Potentialtrennung drinn. Das gibt mehr oder weniger teuren Schrott.

Thomas


----------



## Blut-Zwente (27 Juni 2011)

gäbe es denn eine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## mariob (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
also, @Helmut, was ist denn so die Ausschüttung zur Zeit bei Lotto? Bräuchte so mindestens 750 keuro, haben die soviel? Da würde ich sogar ne S7 opfern. Oder mehrere Moeller.
@Blutzwente,
also einen Thyristor analog ansteuern, Du hast Dich aber schonmal mit solchen Bauelementen beschäftigt?
Als Lösungsvorschlag für Dein Problem, da gibt es diverse Kemo Module, die kann man entsprechend kombinieren. Ist sicherlich bezüglich technischer Daten mit viel Vorsicht zu genießen, geht aber bestimmt ein bißchen.
Dann gibt es von irgendeinen Hersteller (ABB, Hager?) Einbaudimmer mit 0 - 10 V Eingang, die kamen aber ein Heidengeld, ich denke aber das geht gut. Und in der Studiotechnik gibt es da auch diverse 19" Sachen (schau mal nach DMX) die auch über Adapter steuerbar sind, bis in den mehrstelligen KW Bereich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blut-Zwente (27 Juni 2011)

ja, ich habe mich damit schon einmal beschäftigt 

ich wollte ja das Potenziometer austauschen durch ein Analog-Steuerbares welches über 0-10V seinen bereich verändert und mit der Normalen Spannung dann den Thyristor wieder anstuern... verständilich? Oder ist das wie gesagt müll, weil da keine Potenzial trennung drin ist... 
Aber wenn es schon fertige baugruppen gibt, ist es besser  so  habe ich weniger aufwand etwas anzusteuern  

Dankeeeee


----------



## Blut-Zwente (27 Juni 2011)

Sorry, ich meinte ein digitales potentiometer 
http://www.zeitech.de/Digital-Potentiometer


----------

